# USL / ASL (Unità / Azienda Sanitaria Locale)



## sburrita

Hola!!

Qualcuno mi sa dire come si traduce la USL in Spagna? 
Puntualizzo che il testo è diretto ad un pubblico spagnolo e non latino americano...

Grazie


----------



## Larroja

Ma intendi la vecchia sigla per *U*nità *S*anitaria *L*ocale? Se sì, puoi fornirci, come si fa di solito sul forum, un contesto e il tuo tentativo di traduzione?
Grazie!


----------



## gatogab

sburrita said:


> Hola!!
> 
> Qualcuno mi sa dire come si traduce la USL in Spagna?
> Puntualizzo che il testo è diretto ad un pubblico spagnolo e non latino americano...
> 
> Grazie


 
No veo la gran diferencia <<<<===click

gg


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao sburrita 



sburrita said:


> Qualcuno mi sa dire come si traduce la USL in Spagna?


Come già richiamato da Larroja, cerca di essere più accurata nel comporre la tua domanda. Più informazioni metterai, più avrai probabilità di ottenere aiuto.
Ricorda di inserire sempre la tua bozza di traduzione.

In ogni caso, ora in Italia non si chiamano più USL ma ASL (Azienda Sanitaria Locale).


----------



## gatogab

> In ogni caso, ora in Italia non si chiamano più USL ma ASL (Azienda Sanitaria Locale).


A volte un po' di una, a volte un po' dell'altra 

gg


----------



## Neuromante

¿Ambulatorio?


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> ¿Ambulatorio?


 
*unità sanitaria locale* 
struttura del servizio sanitario locale presente su un territorio
*ambulatorio* 
studio locale per cure mediche che non richiedono il ricovero 
TheFreeDictionary®

gg


----------



## sburrita

Innanzitutto mi scuso per essere stata cosi ....."vaga"

Comunque si, mi riferivo alla vecchia USL, ora ASL.

sto traducendo dei manuali su apparecchiature per il trattamento dell'acqua, e nel paragrafo relativo all'istallazione è riportato:
"L'utente finale dovrà notificare l'istallazione dell'impianto all'Azienda Sanitaria Locale di competenza".

Senza molte fonti attendibili a disposizione avevo pensato per Unidad Sanitaria Local, ma è una traduzione un pò avventata.

Ho specificato che si tratta di un pubblico spagnolo perchè sono quasi certa che in Argentina e altri paesi del Latino America si dica diversamente.

grazie.


----------



## gatogab

gatogab said:


> No veo la gran diferencia <<<<===click
> 
> gg


 


> Ho specificato che si tratta di un pubblico spagnolo perchè sono quasi certa che in Argentina e altri paesi del Latino America si dica diversamente.


Mica tanto.

gg


----------



## chlapec

Yo propondría "*administración sanitaria local*" (En España, *autonómica*, pues las competencias sanitarias están transferidas a las autonomías)


----------



## sburrita

Ci riprovo.....
Allora, sto traducendo dei manuali su apparecchiature per il trattamento dell'acqua, e nel paragrafo relativo all'istallazione è riportato:

"L'utente finale dovrà notificare l'istallazione dell'impianto all'Azienda Sanitaria Locale di competenza".

Senza molte fonti attendibili a disposizione avevo pensato a Unidad Sanitaria Local, ma è una traduzione un pò avventata.
Non sono riuscita a trovare dei testi paralleli, quindi non so dove provare.

Ancora una volta grazie...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Riproviamoci.


chlapec said:


> Yo propondría "*administración sanitaria local*"


A me pare molto sensata questa proposta. E' sufficientemente impersonale da consentirne l'uso in parecchi paesi ispanofoni.
Mi era venuto in mente anche di usare "autoridad sanitaria local/competente".


----------



## sburrita

Si, anche io la trovo adatta come soluzione. credo de opterò per il tuo suggerimento.

grazie mille


----------

